# Australian Politicians Want Octagon Girls Banned from UFC 243



## MrTickles (Sep 11, 2019)

*



			The UFC’s Octagon Girls are under a threat of being banned in Australia, because the tradition is “sexist” and “outdated,” according to several local politicians.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Since its debut, mixed martial arts tournaments have maintained the ages-old boxing tradition of having women hold title cards between rounds. But these Octagon Girls are now under political attack, the _New York Post_ reported.
> 
> Some liberal politicians in Melbourne, Australia, are trying to force UFC President Dana White to not use Octagon Girls for the league’s upcoming bouts set for October 6 at Melbourne’s Marvel Stadium.
> 
> ...











						Australian Politicians Want Octagon Girls Banned from UFC 243
					

The UFC's Octagon Girls are under a threat of being banned in Australia, because the tradition is "sexist" and "outdated," according to




					www.breitbart.com
				




Deprive these women of awesome high paying jobs they love, because muh 2019 cuck male feminist feels. This is why the west must be destroyed. Patriarchy levels have fallen below replacement threshold. Civilization can't be sustained.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Sep 11, 2019)

Remember when attributes like beauty and strength were celebrated instead of shamed?
...me neither, actually.


----------



## Pargon (Sep 11, 2019)

Every adult person in the western world has a pocket sized pornography delivery device with them at all times and would probably spend 60% of the time at such an event gawping at it regardless. No one cares if live flesh you will never touch goes away.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Sep 11, 2019)

Cheesecake can be better than pure porn. No homo.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes, take away easy jobs from willing women, that'll show the patriarchy.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 11, 2019)

reminder that boobs are bad and that liking them makes you worse than a rapist


----------



## Fentanyl Crop Duster (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh god, I see where this is going. Brace yourself for *Octogon Card Trannies*


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 11, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Remember when attributes like beauty and strength were celebrated instead of shamed?
> ...me neither, actually.



I do. It was called the 90's and they were better than this clownish, IRL satire we're currently living in and that's saying a lot because there's much about that decade that sucked balls.

Also, poast hot ring girls.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 11, 2019)

No. Go eat sand, or go jump in the ring yourself.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 11, 2019)

lol stupid aussies gonna flip when they hear about the Nitro Girls or CMLL's Edecans


----------



## Draza (Sep 11, 2019)

Nothing says feminism by hurting working women


----------



## thismanlies (Sep 12, 2019)

Moral Majority: We need to ban sexy women because they offend Jesus!
BetaCucks4Lyfe: We need to ban sexy women because they offend the land whales who bang Tyrone.


----------



## YooA (Sep 12, 2019)

> “It’s 2019, do we really still need scantily clad women to wander around the middle of a fighting ring between rounds?” the Lord Mayor told the _Herald Sun_. “Grid girls are no longer part of Formula One; walk-on girls are no longer part of professional darts — surely it’s time to move on.”



This is the textbook definition of a virtue signal. "Everybody should look at me and what a supreme gentleman I am, I care so much I'm compelled to talk about these issues in public". 
_"do we really need?-"_ Do we really need anything you fucking faggot? Is that really your argument? Yes I want scantily clad women around these events. It's cool. If that's what the organizers want then why shouldn't they. Fuck the current year. You know using his logic, why do we even watch people fighting anymore?_ its like so barbaric lets just get rid of the whole show. omg i'm an intellectual, reading is sexy,_



> We have come a long way in making sport more accessible for women and girls



And yet you're the same kind of faggot that's supporting  allowing men to compete in the same leagues as women because they have a mental disorder! You care about sports being accessible to women? Bullshit! You're just spouting whatever you think you need to say to signal your correct opinons. These modern leftists have so many contradictory veiwpoints and policies it's a miracle they can even see straight. Octogon girls and cheer leaders make sports less accessible to women, but allowing trannys to compete against women has no effect? That's what's going to end womens sports idiot!


----------



## Racist Trash (Sep 12, 2019)

OI YOU GIRLS CAN BE WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT I BETTER SEE NO TITTY CANYONS IF YOU SHOW THEM THEN IT'S NO JOBS AT ALL!


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Sep 12, 2019)

women getting fired for feminism! yay! 

i wonder if UFC will give them other jobs instead. 

otherwise, some genius at the company just got a promotion for cutting costs and having a massive woke PR win.


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 12, 2019)

Jail prostitutes so the patriarchy can't force them to voluntarily make enough money to crawl out of their poverty hole safely. Forcing them into the gutter / arresting them is empowering.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 12, 2019)

> liberal politicians in Melbourne, Australia



In Little Sudan, an Ind. and a Labor politician decide that women should have rights to not have choice. Hilarious.


----------



## TowinKarz (Sep 12, 2019)

Two men in a cage, beating each other to a bloody pulp, for our amusement, is fine.  But there better not be any scantily clad young women around that shit!  That's DEPLORABLE!


----------



## Damn Near (Sep 12, 2019)

Did Abbo ghosts curse Aussies into being pussies or something?


----------



## Ahriman (Sep 12, 2019)

Paleololicon said:


> I do. It was called the 90's and they were better than this clownish, IRL satire we're currently living in and that's saying a lot because there's much about that decade that sucked balls.
> 
> Also, poast hot ring girls.


And for that I am so happy to have been a child of the '90s. Of course my memory is a bit hazy because I was on my early teens so I barely cared about many things but for the most part, I distinctly remember that part.







Damn Near said:


> Did Abbo ghosts curse Aussies into being pussies or something?


I want to think that they did. Otherwise it's inconceivable that a nation of thieves and rapists turned into hardcore puritans.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 12, 2019)

> “We have come a long way in making sport more accessible for women and girls – events have a powerful message to send when it comes to the representation of women in sport and the community,” Andrews’ statement continued.



Yes, damn all those beautiful women. This is how australian liberals prefer to see their women:


----------



## Clop (Sep 12, 2019)

> We have come a long way in making sport more accessible for women and girls


Hitting shift+delete on jobs that rely on good looks, accessible? Every bisexual woman I've known (and holy shit a lot of women have that going on) would ogle at those bodies with the rest of us. Only pearl-clutching cunts with self-esteem issues have a problem with an attractive woman. You can dye your hair and be body positive all you want, but as soon as you start crying that someone has a job based on her good looks, you're a 1930's vacuum-pushing Christian lady.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 12, 2019)

T&A bad
Violent beatings for sport good


----------



## Smarty Pants (Sep 12, 2019)

YooA said:


> And yet you're the same kind of faggot that's supporting allowing men to compete in the same leagues as women because they have a mental disorder!


Damn righ - punch wahmen. We need more ring girls and fewer fighters.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 12, 2019)

I thought it was her body, her choice. It's not as if Dana White is grabbing these women off the street, stripping them down, forcing ring girl clothing onto them and making them parade around the ring with a sniper trained on them. 

He's paying attractive women who ARE WILLING and DO CONSENT a lot of money for 10 seconds of walking around every 5 minutes or so for one night. What a bunch of idiotic politicians who can't even get their narrative right.


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Sep 12, 2019)

Whatever. It's only the event in aussieland. 
I see a few relevant possible plays here:
1) Give an ultimatum. No ring girls no event. Stress the concept of empowered women willingly and enthusiastically taking these jobs. Imply that refusal= sexism. 

2) Give em ring dudes with monster dongs instead. I hear Thunder from Down Under is accepting bookings. Then, if no outcry about over-sexualizing men in the same way they think the women are, double down and call em sexists.

3) Do the event as planned anyway, girls and all. Hell, get ones with even bigger boobs. For every cuck'd aussie screeching about it you've got at least 12-20 beer swilling fight enthusiasts praising you for sticking to your guns. The news coverage of any dissent will rake in some pretty decent lulz for a week or so and will only be taken seriously by that fringe minority of twittards anyway.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Sep 12, 2019)

No matter what righteous label the wannabe moral authority gives itself, they always shame you for having sexual thoughts because it's an easy way to control you. Whether it's bible-thumping jesus freaks, or everything-is-rape SJWs.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 12, 2019)

what if they wear burka and are ascorted by a male relative?


----------



## I should be working (Sep 12, 2019)

> *because the tradition is “sexist” and “outdated,” according to several local politicians. *


A Politician's job is supposed to be listening to society not controling it.
When the fuck did we start allowing these shits to have opinions!?
We really need to start culling Career polititions, this shit's getting out of hand.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Sep 12, 2019)

>Daniel Andrews
>Labor

>Sally Cap
>Independent

>liberal politicians in Melbourne, Australia
Liberalism in Australia is different than in the United States as it refers to classical liberalism, rather than the liberalism that was made manifest by the communist Franklin D. Roosevelt

Also I don't think that the the Lord Mayor of Melbourne and the Melbourne City should ban women from participating in UFC activities as well as other sports event.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Sep 12, 2019)

Remember guys: sex work is real work but cheerleaders must be eradicated.


----------



## chicken wings (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Haramburger (Sep 12, 2019)

YooA said:


> walk-on girls are no longer part of professional darts


I wasn't aware of sexy women walking around with round cards for darts, I might have cared to watch if they still did.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Sep 12, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> I thought it was her body, her choice. It's not as if Dana White is grabbing these women off the street, stripping them down, forcing ring girl clothing onto them and making them parade around the ring with a sniper trained on them.


That's a pretty good fetish I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Robin Yad (Sep 12, 2019)

Fentanyl Crop Duster said:


> Oh god, I see where this is going. Brace yourself for *Octogon Card Trannies*



OK, you asked for it...


Spoiler: Heeeeere's Johnny (Yaniv)


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 12, 2019)

Has anyone asked the ring girls their opinions on whether Australian politicians should be allowed? Because they probably have a less stupid pov.


----------



## Scandinadian Bacon (Sep 12, 2019)

> “The Grand Prix did the right thing in ending the use of grid girls, and we encourage other events to make similar moves,” the Andrews spokesperson said.


And if they don't listen to our kind and measured encouragement, we'll change the law and force them to comply.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 12, 2019)

It's such a load of bullshit, when did society become so afraid of a little sexy?

It's just women in bikinis for fucks sake.


----------



## DapperShark (Sep 12, 2019)

> “Grid girls are no longer part of Formula One''


Yeah and the FIA did that out of the same sort of virtue signaling bullshit as these people, because nothing says feminism like a bunch of old french men in suits telling willing women what jobs they're allowed to have.


----------



## MrTickles (Sep 12, 2019)

Dana White should just ban Australia from the UFC venue roster then.

"We will keep our girls, your venues can fuck off."


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 13, 2019)

Isn't the sport a bunch of half naked people beating on each other anyway, why do half naked ladies holding signs suddenly offend? Just throw in a few Octo-gays every few matches for equality and then everyone's happy.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 13, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's such a load of bullshit, when did society become so afraid of a little sexy?
> 
> It's just women in bikinis for fucks sake.


People have always had fear of power and there is power in sexiness.


----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 13, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> women getting fired for feminism! yay!
> 
> i wonder if UFC will give them other jobs instead.
> 
> otherwise, some genius at the company just got a promotion for cutting costs and having a massive woke PR win.


I'm having a laugh at this because this generation is full of soy abusing cucks and manlets that they think self defense and martial arts is "outrageous patriarchal violence that encourages toxic male tendencies" before they join the male feminist movements and murder a womyn/woman for inferiority complexes. Let alone MMA, which is a sport, and we all know how SJWs feel about sports.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 13, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> we all know how SJWs feel about sports.



Not enough black trannies?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> People have always had fear of power and there is power in sexiness.



They try to control sex for the same reason they try to control humor, they're inherently disruptive, chaotic things.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Sep 13, 2019)

I can sort of wrap my head around the reasoning they're doing this, but it's still stupid to do regardless of how you see it. 

Australia is a whiteknight confirmed.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Sep 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Not enough black trannies?
> 
> View attachment 934204


I can't really tell a black tranny from an actual black woman. It's not like they're very neotenous anyway. They're just dudes with tits and fat asses.


----------

